# looking for a place to play



## hendrix (Aug 21, 2007)

Me and some guys from school started a bit of a garage band and we were looking for a place to play were pretty young for we'll play anywhere for cheap were not trying to make money we just want to play infront of people. 
We live in aylmer Quebec its about 10 minutes from ottawa so if you know any places we would really appreciate it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Try this place. Not sure if they are still taking bands or they might be even be called another name now. But try the phone number. They used to pay you with the door money but I suppose if you just needed a place to play it would be okay. They used to have their own PA and sound guy too.

Bar Spectacle Le Garage 836 St-Louis St., Gatineau 819-568-3089


----------

